
Researchers develop ‘poisoned arrow’ to defeat antibiotic-resistant bacteria - pwg
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2020/06/03/princeton-team-develops-poisoned-arrow-defeat-antibiotic-resistant-bacteria
======
icodestuff
Very cool. I do wonder if it means a guaranteed wipeout of the gut microbiome
though. Granted, this is likely to be a last line of defense, but _C. diff_ is
nothing to mess with either. Sure, we'll be able to kill that with this too,
even the nasty vancomycin-resistant strain, but too long with an empty gut
isn't good for us either. We'll probably need to get better at microbiome
engineering and probiotic used to compensate.

~~~
uj8efdkjfdshf
Well, antibiotic use is associated with diarrhoea and increased risk of C.
difficile infections for this very reason. But the gut eventually gets
recolonised by commensal bacteria - either from food or from the appendix[0].
In the worst case, we could always resort to probiotics or fecal transplants.

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551545/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3551545/)

